# Anyone have a Johnson 30 hp carb?



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Still trying to get more speed huh bud! 
I need to look at the carb I got, need to go dig it out and see if its a 25hp or 30hp

Also need to get on the bearing noise for you, after this week I will have more time, and we can rip her apart and see whats wrong. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol sounds good buddy and hell ya if I can get another mph or two I wouldn't mind it. You got the boggy Creek yet?


----------

